# ارجو المساعدة في تركيبه لجل ليدوكايين



## fadiza17 (29 أبريل 2013)

اخواني الكرام من منكم يعرف تركيبه جل ليدوكائيين المؤخر يفيدنا بها سريعا ولكم كل شكر والتقدير


----------



## fadiza17 (29 أبريل 2013)

ما شاء الله 43 مشاهدة الى الان ..... اللهم زيد وبارك شباب ارجو منك المساعدة 
:81:


----------



## حامد محمد علام (1 مايو 2013)

اسف يعني ايه؟؟


----------

